# Eclipse nach Windows- Neuinstallation



## Campino (28. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 

also: Nach einem Hardwaredefekt war ich gezwungen, Windoof neu zu installieren. Eclipse einschließlich Workspace befindet sich auf einer anderen Partition, ist also noch da. Beim Versuch den "alten" Workspace zu öffnen, meldet es "Der Workspace kann nicht angelegt werden oder wird gerade verwendet". Woran kann das liegen bzw. wie bekomme ich das weg? 

Danke schonmal, 
campino


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2007)

In .metainf müsste noch eine .lock Datei liegen.
Die muss weg.


----------



## The_S (29. Okt 2007)

Alternativ hast du keine Berechtigung darauf, weil die Berechtigung bei einem User der alten Windows-Version liegt. In dem Fall musst du wohl über ne Linux-Live-CD oder ähnliches die Dateien kopieren/Berechtigungen überschreiben/neu anlegen, jenachdem was nötig ist, um wieder an die Daten ranzukommen.


----------



## campino_nologin (29. Okt 2007)

mhhh...
also, wildcards Tip hat nicht geholfen. Es war zwar noch eine .lock- Datei vorhanden, aber sie zu entfernen ändert nichts. 

Wie sieht das den mit den Rechten aus? Sind die im Dateisystem automatisch mitgespeichert? Bewusst gesetzt hab ich nie welche...

campino


----------



## byte (29. Okt 2007)

Ohne Rechte hättest Du aber die .lock Datei schon gar nicht löschen können.


----------



## Campino (29. Okt 2007)

Problem gelöst. Wie immer saß der Fehler vor dem Bildschirm *grrr*

Durch die Neuinstallation hatten sich die Laufwerksbuchstaben geändert. Entsprechend "erfolgreich" war der Versuch, die "alten", absoluten Pfade zu den Workspaces zu verwenden...*schäm*


----------

